# 5.9.901 camera apk



## gregh145 (Dec 1, 2011)

So I flashed 5.9.901 using the P3 method and somehow lost root. I understand what needs to be done but don't want to wipe and start from scratch again. I can live without root for now but somehow the camera apk didn't make it over. Does anyone have or can extract it for me?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

They're called BlurCamera.apk and BlurCamera.odex, right?

But, since it is in the */system/app* folder, you'll need root to put it in there....


----------



## gregh145 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well it was worth a shot. No prob. Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Since you're on 901, though, you could probably revert to 5.5.893 and then re-apply the 901 update....


----------



## Rezidude (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey bud, didn't realize till a day later that i lost my camera as well. All i did was take the Camera.apk file from the eclispe rom and installed it. Same camera from .901 release. Here's a quick link to the file itself http://www.speakit-net.com/Phone/Droid/apps/Camera.apk. I should just drop the whole rom on the phone, but i'm to lazy at the moment, haha.

All you have to do with this, download, throw it on the phone somewhere, and install it. Simple is as simple does.


----------

